# Athena health net



## kbarbag (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anyone used or know of any practices that use Athenanet. It is a web based Practice management system.


----------



## southbaymed (Mar 29, 2010)

We use Office Ally web based program w/EHR   free & EHR cost @$29.95 per month


----------



## AMADDOX (Mar 30, 2010)

I used Athen while working at an OB/GYN office for about 2 years.  We replaced Medic PM and started using Athenanet.  I have nothing but good things to say about the system.  It worked great for our practice.  We purchased what they called the "Collector" version and Athena was responsible for posting payments, follow-up on claims and all the other time consuming aspects of billing.  We were able to cut our staff down and eventually got down to 2 people in the billing office for 5 MD's and 1 NP.  You still have to have billing staff to monitor the buckets, post patient payments received in the office and to regulate the patient billing letters and follow-up.  I think Athena was great and the best part was their customer service, I was able to call at anytime and get them to either build me a report or walk me through any process I needed assistance on.  Hope this info helps you and good luck on your search for practice software.


----------



## mm0105 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Athena is wonderful!*

We currently use Athena in our physician practice group.  LOVE IT!  It is very user-friendly and they do a wonderful job helping your practice bring in $ by following up on claims, etc.  Their reporting system is awesome too...if you want ANY type of report, they can do it.  We currently have Athena Collector and are in the process of getting Athena Clinicals.


----------



## dclark7 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have used Athena at two different practices, presently I am using both Collector and Clinicals.  I can't say I love it, it has it's good and bad points just like any other system.  While it does allow you to cut down on staff, their follow-up is spotty at best. Their payment posting needs to be watched carefully as their autoposting will reverse adjustment when they receive secondary payments and we have had many many medicare patients billed for the medicare contractual adjustment.  They have written charges off as global that were denied for other reasons and have reversed adjustments that we have made for specific reasons so you really need to look at your zero pay and other reports.  They don't actually follow-up on the claims very well, they put them in "hold" buckets and you get to follow them up. When we contact them about a problem we've noticed we get told that we are the only ones complaining about whatever the problem is. Our practice is constantly on top of them.

The clinicals is fairly new (about 2-3 years) and they are still working out the bugs, but as an EMR goes they are not too bad.  The group I work for was a beta-tester for their Cardiology EMR.

Doreen, CPC


----------



## msjoy216 (Apr 25, 2010)

kbarbag i agree with dclark i worked with athena at my previous employer and they have their pro's and cons just as any other billing system..u jus have to monitor them becuz we experienced the reversal of adjustment postings and wrong insurances (TPA) being called and no claim info found..lil annoying things..cust serv was so so but we were told not to call them too much becuz our system or way of doing things did not always jive with the way they did things..then again it was a major hospital that switched to this system..i think for big organizations its a lot of work and sometimes not the better suit..but for smaller companies it might just be what is needed...esp if they are experiencing billing technicalities..


----------

